# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين سهرة للمحجبات من هبة ادريس

## دموع الغصون

*تشكيلة من فساتين السهرة للمحجبات من تصميم المصممة هبة ادريس تتميز بالرقى و الشياكة و تناسب المحجبة فتشعر بجمالها و انوثتها دون ان ينقص ذلك من حجابها
*

----------


## فيروز

هاد بـجنن كتير



كتري الطلات الأنثوية  :Eh S(22):

----------


## دموع الغصون

هاد زوئك يلي بجنن 
مرور مميز

----------


## اليتيم العماني

أزياء جد حلوة جميلة , أنت ما أنت , أنت لوحة جميلة من فن ه1ا الوجود , أنت تأسرين قلبي , وتجعليني محدقا في سماء بهاك , شكر ا غصون , برأيك : بأي الأزياء تكون حواء أجمل بالغربية أم باإسلامية ؟!

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حواء أجمل بعفتها لا بلباسها و طلتها 
راقت لي حروفك هنا و راق لي رأيك 
كل التقدير والإحترام 



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

فساتين كتير رائعة جدا 
يسلمو دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مرورك أروع 
نورتِ وردة 




*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مجموعة انيقة من الفساتين
سلمت يداكي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
واديكِ 
راق لي مرورك العطر 


*

----------


## (dodo)

مممممم حلوات حبيت هاد 





يسلمو دموووع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اختيار جميل دودو 
ومرور مميز 


*

----------

